# Rebreather Divers in Pensacola



## Captain Jack (May 15, 2013)

Just trying to get a read on CCR divers in the area? Respond with Make/model if you don't mind.
Thanks!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

There are just a few here, look for whackemstackem, he is the most in depth CCR I know on here & a good guy as well...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Clint.

My wife and I dive Inspiration rebreathers.


----------

